

Tenerife Skunkworks: My road to Lisp - parenthesis
http://www.wagerlabs.com/blog/2005/02/my-road-to-lisp.html

======
SwellJoe
_I considered Java too slow, Python too wordy_

OK, I was already feeling pretty leery of advice given by someone that rambles
endlessly on about himself long before getting to the subject...but then we
get this gem. Java is too slow, and Python is too wordy. Words fail.

~~~
wagerlabs
That post is from 2005. Hopefully, I don't ramble about myself anymore!

------
rtf
This blog smells fake.

~~~
wagerlabs
I don't think so ;-).

